# Hallo People



## colpot (Jun 11, 2008)

This site looks the business. We recently bought a Hymer 564 RHD 1994 from a great guy in Devon. He used it to Wild Camp in Spain and Portugal and has inspired us. We are going to France in September for a couple of weeks and have joined France Passion which looks good (unless people here know different!), and also have the latest copy of "All the Aires" and are boring our friends silly with our plans. Sadly we are off to Tenerife for a week on Friday(flying - so no Hymer) . Last weekend the Water Pump packed up and I phoned the guy I bought the Hymer off to find out where the pump is, and he is sending me a spare he had in his garage so I will be fitting that when I return.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 11, 2008)

hi welcome to you


----------



## wildman (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site, too bad about tenerife, all that tax free booze being forced down you.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hallo and Welcome - or something like that

If you have a laptop then there are far better guides that you can download. You need a copy of Microsoft Autoroute or Via Michelin on the PC to start with. 
You'll find, after spending money, that the best and most up to date Aires guides seem to be printed in France. Buy them from Leclerc or Hypermarche.

A GPS is invaluable IMHO. Look up the details on your laptop and then transfer the co-ordinates to the GPS

Here's some to go on with and have fun

http://a.ccl.free.fr/annuaire/annuaire01.htm (en français  )
The Aires are down loadable as POI for TomTom, Garmin, Magellan, Mio and ViaMichelin

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm available on DVD and also as a download

http://eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=uk&cat_id=0 Pan European guide but can be out of date

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php already posted on here by another member. it looks a really good and useful guide

Look up old posts by Belgian and ***** are pretty sound with their advice on sites/Aires and place s to stay


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Colpot and welcome, you will not regret joining frane passion. Been a member for 4 years and it just gets better every year. Definately the best places I have stayed have been on the france passion scheme.


----------

